# Dominos Pizza : How to get back the amount from a faulty transaction



## AbhMkh (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey All,

I was ordering pizza at dominos through their online portal.I selected my order and used my debit card to pay the amount but after I got a message that the transaction was successful the page threw an error.

I tried to refresh it several times but I couldn't get the page where it says that your "order has been placed successfully".

I called up the store where my orders usually land up and they confirmed that no order was received for this particular transaction.

The store manager told me that the amount will be refunded to my account within 7 days, but I doubt that.

Has anybody faced this type of situation before ?, if yes then some advice would be appreciated  .I dont want to lose that money. 

Thanks!
AbhMkh


----------



## rish1 (Aug 5, 2014)

i haven't had that prob with dominos , but have had same problem with ebay , shopclues , tradus 

these sites have automatic payment system .. if the order no is not generated , the refund is automatically initiated by the system after few days and you will get your money don't worry .. wait for 7 days and then give them a call in case you don't get it .. 99 % time you will get it and won't be required to call


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 5, 2014)

Did you get a transaction ID from your bank or something? Check your netbanking account if not! Wait 7 days and see, it should automatically credit back well before the stipulated time!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Did you get a transaction ID from your bank or something? Check your netbanking account if not! Wait 7 days and see, it should automatically credit back well before the stipulated time!



+1 to this.


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 5, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Did you get a transaction ID from your bank or something? Check your netbanking account if not! Wait 7 days and see, it should automatically credit back well before the stipulated time!



Yes, I can see the transaction record in my online statement.Allright, I will wait for 7 days and see


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2014)

yeah, refund happens. Not much to worry.

But from next time, don't order pizza. Eat something better.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 6, 2014)

ico said:


> yeah, refund happens. Not much to worry.
> 
> But from next time, don't order pizza. Eat something better.



Yeah. Eat something better, like a cheese burger.


----------



## eagle06 (Aug 10, 2014)

ya the money will be refunded in 5-7 days. I always use CoD for dominos as transaction failed couple of times for me.


----------

